# SA. Mulloway. Kept my word



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

From my last post on the 10/2/12, SA Broughton River Murray Cod and Rainbow Trout


Zilch said:


> Thanks Andy, as you were aware (PM's) I needed a cod to complete my list of , Raindow & Brown Trout ; Silver & Golden Prech ; Catfish ; Murray Cod ; in my 1st year as a member of safwaa (South Australian Fresh Water Anglers Association) now that I have achieved this* it might be time to get back into the yak. Watch out West Lakes mullies :lol: *
> Steve


Being a man of my word, I thought I would go for a quick mully fish last night. Arrived at the ramp at 8pm and set the yak up in record time as I was embarrassed some one may turn up and see the dust and odd spider web on my yak, as I haven't used it for a while. Knew the area I wanted to fish, so I simply peddle over their and set about my quest. Within 1/2hr I am on and after a short tussle, I have a 80cm mulloway safetly on board. A quick photo alongside the lie detector and a bit of a swim whilst held by my lip grippers and time to let her go to fight another day.

Click on photos to enlarge.



















Probably fished for another hour before calling it quits.
Whilst this was only a small mulloway compared to what was reportedly being caught a month ago at the inlet pipes (30 - 50 ld , article meant to be in the next SA Angler ?) I was reasonably pleased, as I at least achieved my target fish.

Steve


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice fish Steve......I still haven't got 'round to trying "spot X" ;-)


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Well done Steve
I'm yet to achieve my first from the lake  , but hopefully with persistence time will tell if I am worthy of mixing it with the Guru's :lol: 
We must stop meeting at the same tackle stores as people may start talking ;-) :lol: :lol:

Hope you do well up the river when you go. Look forward to the write up.

Simon


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Steve - the west lakes mully master - well its either you or Rhett !

Well done and a great way to shake off the dust. On a hard body ?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> Steve - the west lakes mully master - well its either you or Rhett !


Happy for Rhett to have the title  , Andy I think you know me well enough to know that I don't compete or chase titles etc. never have and never will. Also don't under estimate there are lots of quiet achievers out there, that just do their own thing as I did until joining akff.



solatree said:


> Well done and a great way to shake off the dust. *On a hard body ?*


Perhaps I am mistaken you don't know me at all :lol:

Steve


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Perhaps I am mistaken you don't know me at all


Well, you never know, I thought may be it was on a Nuc Chook ? ;-)


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Another nice mully there Zilch, it's good to see a healthy population of them living in the lake..... Not sure on the master title either, i just like my fishing ;-) can't get enough 

*****


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

KhoisanX said:


> Nice fish Steve......*I still haven't got 'round to trying "spot X"* ;-)


 :shock: Why not :lol: . Don't get all wrapped up about the spot I gave you, just get out their and enjoy being on the water.



simond said:


> I'm yet to achieve my first from the lake  , but hopefully with persistence time will tell if *I am worthy of mixing it with the Guru's *:


Simond no guru here ! It is only fishing, nothing special (no brain surgery going on here) and you are more than worthy  just PM me if you ever want to do a fish. Had plently of laughts when we did the creek at Pt. Wakefield. Good luck with your fish tomorrow, picked a nice day to be on the water with your son.



simond said:


> Hope you do well *up the river *when you go.


Thanks Simond. Yep, I think the yak will only see the very odd salt trip for quiet a while  The fresh water bug has bitten, love learning and any fish is just a bonus.



Samboman said:


> it's good to see a *healthy population of them living in the lake*


Agree  , mate was yak cacthing mullies in the lake 25 years ago, so I can't see it changing.

Steve


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Zilch said:


> KhoisanX wrote:Nice fish Steve......I still haven't got 'round to trying "spot X" ;-)
> 
> :shock: Why not :lol: . Don't get all wrapped up about the spot I gave you, just get out their and enjoy being on the water.


  Just a bit of baiting/teasing....I wondered whether anyone might rise with a comment about "secret spots" being passed on only to "the few"........nobody...maybe they know already?

Been too long without a good fish now....starting to get the jitters.


----------

